# Can IVF procedures affect pelvic floor muscles?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya
I had my IVF/ICSI 5 years ago now and obviously it involved a lot of invasive procedures in that area.
Now, just on occasion, i can leak a little  , especially when I sneeze!!

I don't know if this is age related, although I am only 32, but I just wondered because I know about pelvic floor exercises are advised after childbirth, and wondered if the stretching and prodding around that Ive been through whether I should have been doing something to keep that area in tact.
Could it be related at all?
Is there anything I can do about it??

Thank you


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Im not too sure to be honest.

I would be inclined to either see your GP or practice Nurse abd ask for a referral to a physio who specialise in this area.

let me know how you get on.

jeanettex


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette
Im actually having a scan next week and seeing the Gynae, so I'll ask at the hospital

x


----------

